# Your opinion on Noteperformer 3



## FrenchTubist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi! I would like to improve the quality of my VST library in Finale. I have the basis version and it´s really awful when you have to write for a big ensemble. So I´m asking your opinion if it´s good and if it´s worth to pay the 100€ asked to have it. And if you have other ideas, please, feel free to share them !

This is the consequence of the following discussion:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...-the-most-suitable-for-me.73167/#post-4254372


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jul 12, 2018)

It is definitely worth it. I use it in Sibelius and Dorico. It is definitely good enough to write with. It isn't going to give $10k of samples any competition, but that isn't the point. It transforms a lifeless playback into something close enough that your mind will fill in what it will sound like. You can definitely judge whether the dynamic markings are correct, if you've got orchestration problems, etc. As a working tool, I'd highly recommend it. The price is fantastic. You can't use it to deliver a mockup. But to deliver a score, or to write a complete piece and know it will work? Definitely.


----------



## FrenchTubist (Jul 12, 2018)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> It is definitely worth it. I use it in Sibelius and Dorico. It is definitely good enough to write with. It isn't going to give $10k of samples any competition, but that isn't the point. It transforms a lifeless playback into something close enough that your mind will fill in what it will sound like. You can definitely judge whether the dynamic markings are correct, if you've got orchestration problems, etc. As a working tool, I'd highly recommend it. The price is fantastic. You can't use it to deliver a mockup. But to deliver a score, or to write a complete piece and know it will work? Definitely.


Thanks for your help! I will really consider to buy it !


----------



## joebaggan (Jul 12, 2018)

Useful as a rough mockup tool but you're limited to Noteperformer samples which are nowhere near the quality of samples you'll be able to acquire when you're doing your mockups in a DAW.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 12, 2018)

essential


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 12, 2018)

Brilliant. I was doodling around with it the other night and did a classical overture type piece for fun and the impression was very impressive. Let's just say that I wouldn't bother mocking it up with samples as this was close enough and much faster.


----------



## Blakus (Jul 12, 2018)

Honestly, NotePerformer blows my mind. Yes, it will not compete with thousands of dollars and many hours spent on a midi mockup (and years of learning skills, mind you); but for an immediate interpretation of a written score, it is pretty phenomenal. I can't imagine the amount of work that has been put into it. The orchestral dynamics and balance are quite accurate, and just thinking about the amount of hidden voodoo that must be going on in the background to achieve what it does makes me shudder. For the price I think it's a no-brainer - it is leagues ahead of any notation software's default playback, and I feel it will be quite some time before anything tops it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2018)

Any idea which Notation Program does NotePerformer 3 work/Integrate best with ?


----------



## Saxer (Jul 12, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea which Notation Program does NotePerformer 3 work/Integrate best with ?


At the moment it's Sibelius. Noteperformer in Finale and Dorico is still in beta and on the website is listet what doesn't work up to now. But I think it's just a question of a few updates.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2018)

Saxer said:


> At the moment it's Sibelius. Noteperformer in Finale and Dorico is still in beta and on the website is listet what doesn't work up to now. But I think it's just a question of a few updates.



Thanks for the feedback. 

I have zero experience with any of these notation programs, If I was to choose one, I would like it to be easy to use, and integrates very well with Note Performer 3, should I wait for Dorico or Finale to be better integrated via future updates ? or is Sibelius the way to go ? or ... ? It's not easy for me to evaluate/pick one of these three.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jul 12, 2018)

It works fine in Dorico, I just did a three minute orchestral piece in it last week with Note Performer 3. No issues.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 12, 2018)

I have Dorico and Noteperformer works. There are some missing features... i.e. soft strings doesn't sound soft, it's full vibrato all the time. Or multiple articulations (like an accent and a slur on a note) are ignored... things like that. Mainly interpretation fine tuning. I started with Dorico a few month ago and it takes time to dive into an app like this. The complexity is comparable to a DAW. Same with Sibelius and Finale. Takes time, so when I think I'm feeling home in Dorico the Noteperformer integration will be done.

I also have Sibelius but I never really dived into. Lots of functions are added over years but they feel like 'added functions'. Dorico feels better organized from the ground up and it's looking great. I wrote all my stuff in Logic but the editing time is awful (too much mouse work for correcting slurs and overlapping graphic elements etc). Dorico is a great time saver there.


----------



## FrenchTubist (Jul 13, 2018)

Saxer said:


> At the moment it's Sibelius. Noteperformer in Finale and Dorico is still in beta and on the website is listet what doesn't work up to now. But I think it's just a question of a few updates.


Somebody has a idea when the complete version for Finale will be released ? Because the beta version seems to be very instable with Finale with a lot of bugs and latence problems, which is not really cool...


----------



## jemu999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Im impressed:


----------



## FrenchTubist (Jul 14, 2018)

jemu999 said:


> Im impressed:



For a while, I was just asking me if it wasn't a recording of the L.A Orchestra and then I realised that was effectively the sound of the software ! It's really an impressing stuff... We are here very far of the poor quality of Finale's basic-sample !


----------



## jemu999 (Jul 14, 2018)

FrenchTubist said:


> For a while, I was just asking me if it wasn't a recording of the L.A Orchestra and then I realised that was effectively the sound of the software ! It's really an impressing stuff... We are here very far of the poor quality of Finale's basic-sample !


To be honest, at first I didn't believe the youtube post above. But I downloaded the file posted on youtube and got a 30day trial of note performer, and lo and behold, it sounded exactly like the video. Im definitely purchasing noteperformer now.


----------



## MrCambiata (Jul 14, 2018)

After trying out the demo I bought Note Performer. I think it gives you a good idea of how your music will sound live.


----------



## RandomComposer (Jul 15, 2018)

It would be great if there was some way to use Noteperformer with other samples


----------



## Saxer (Jul 15, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> It would be great if there was some way to use Noteperformer with other samples


Probably wouldn't work.


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 16, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Probably wouldn't work.


Only if you save as audio and bring into the DAW that way to mix with other samples. But why? Its a great tool for what it does inside the notation software. And a great tool to use for experimenting with various orchestrations and to hear isolated sections which would be rather hard to do any other way.


----------



## jackifus (Jul 20, 2018)

FrenchTubist said:


> Somebody has a idea when the complete version for Finale will be released ? Because the beta version seems to be very instable with Finale with a lot of bugs and latence problems, which is not really cool...



I had a few issues getting it to work with Finale, but after emailing the developer, he resolved my issues... I suggest contacting him through the support link on his website - he couldn't be a nicer fellow.


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 22, 2018)

Just purchased NotePerformer3 for use with Dorico after briefly working with the demo. Although neither of those two is yet fully developed it works well enough for me to _begin_ putting Notion to rest as my primary composition tool. (It's a given that output won't be at the level of Cubase/VSL.) 

If I run into something I can't do in satisfactory fashion with Wallander/Dorico, then I will have to use Notion for that. But otherwise I'm betting on improving functionality for NP3 with Dorico.


----------



## jackifus (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m currently using the demo of Dorico and NotePerformer… (I own Finale)

Notepeformer has been a great improvement.

In Dorico / NotePerformer I had difficulty in playback making a distinction between melody and accompaniment… because in Dorico one can’t alter MIDI velocity of groups of notes (yet, it’s on their Dev list)… so I went back to Finale.

What I’d love would be if NotePerformer could export a MIDI performance so that I’d have a head start when making adjustments in a DAW…

Dorico speaks to my intuition that I do love it despite current limitations.


----------



## wwwm (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm a long-term Noteperformer customer, and I have to say that this release largely left me cold. On the plus side, the new plugin suite is a life-changer. Having that type of mass mixer control should've been a feature in Sibelius from the beginning, and I appreciate Noteperformer correcting that. The new trombones sound great as well, and the portamento fix sounds much better.

Unfortunately, I'm completely turned off by the new trumpet and English horn sounds, which I find grievous enough that I've actually downgraded back to Noteperformer 2.

Down the line, I'd love for Wallander to release an API of sorts that allows you to take advantage of Noteperformer's humanization/score-reading capabilities by applying them to your own sounds. I don't know how feasible such an interface would be, but I'd love to be able to combine Noteperformer's natural-sounding phrasing the sample quality of, say, Berlin Woodwinds.


----------



## Wallander (Aug 27, 2018)

jackifus said:


> I’m currently using the demo of Dorico and NotePerformer… (I own Finale)
> 
> Notepeformer has been a great improvement.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, NotePerformer doesn’t make a distinction between melody and accompaniment, by design. 

Leaving dynamic alterations like that up to the performers or conductor is a somewhat ambiguous form of notation, because it depends on the musical style or intentions of the composer. Which would be very different for a romantic or a minimalistic composer, for example, even for pieces looking technically quite similar. And although NP is quite clever, it's not _that_ clever.

So the reason why the soloist is louder in Finale isn't my doing, but it's because you have the appropriate flags set in the Human Playback Style. Which is a way to tell Finale what your musical intentions are, making Finale increase the dynamics of that passage regardless of your playback device.

A more explicit approach would be to notate the passage at the intended dynamic level, e.g. one or two dynamic levels over the others, but that's up to you to decide of course.


----------



## Wallander (Aug 27, 2018)

douggibson said:


> Will it ever be possible to switch between mallet Vibraphone and Bowed within the same instrument ?
> 
> I've asked and no one has told me of a work-around other than to create a 2nd instrument and hide it.


In Sibelius?

You simply duplicate the vibraphone staff definition into a new instrument, change the default sound for the new instrument into the bowed variant. You can now use use basic "instrument change" to readily switch between mallet and bowed sounds on a single staff. You can hide the instrument change labels and add your own appropriate text, e.g. "bowed".

With Finale and Dorico, it's not as straightforward. At least not for now. I'm adding the possibility to do this over MIDI CC as well for the next version. I wish we could do this with custom expressions for Finale, but unfortunately custom expressions cancel out playback of other articulations such as slurs and staccato, so that's not possible.


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 29, 2018)

Since Noteperformer 3 for Windows is in beta as I understand, is the conventional wisdom that I should wait before purchasing ? How funky is the beta ?

Bob


----------



## Wallander (Aug 30, 2018)

bcarwell said:


> Since Noteperformer 3 for Windows is in beta as I understand, is the conventional wisdom that I should wait before purchasing ? How funky is the beta ?
> 
> Bob


To be clear, NotePerformer 3 is not in beta for Windows, but for Finale and Dorico regardless of whether you run Mac or PC. 

The Finale version will be _greatly_ improved with the next NP update, where much of the Finalescript and Custom Human Playback style debacle has been almost entirely worked around. It works well enough that once MakeMusic iron out the latency issues (which will happen, but I'm not sure exactly when) NotePerformer for Finale will be picked out of beta.

Regarding Dorico I know they're working on it. It's a question of them completing the VST Expression feature in Dorico, and making it map to techniques in the score properly. This obviously isn't specifically for NotePerformer, but it's core functionality which is already on display in the Dorico interface, so it's bound to happen. I don't know when this will be, though.

You can of course hold off a purchase and run the trial once the official release is out. I always recommend trying our trial and making sure NP suits your needs first, and purchase later. But for reference, we haven't charged for an update since 1.0.0. And we're certainly not going to charge for an update from the beta version to the actual release for Finale and Dorico.


----------



## nanotk (Aug 30, 2018)

Personnaly, i love NP3 who give wonderful results for my usage.
here's some videos from NP3 in Dorico. The string quartet is full NP3 rendered.
For the orchestral piece, The strings, piano, Timpani and Harp came from EastWest (Hollywood Orchestra, EWSO) but all other instruments are from NP3. Very useful for composing.





SB.


----------



## fratveno (Aug 30, 2018)

Wallander said:


> With Finale and Dorico, it's not as straightforward.



In Finale you can assign bowed notes to e.g. Layer 2 ... very easy


----------



## ptram (Aug 30, 2018)

nanotk said:


> For the orchestral piece, The strings, piano, Timpani and Harp came from EastWest (Hollywood Orchestra, EWSO) but all other instruments are from NP3.


Beautiful pieces! How do you synchronize the traditional libraries with NP?

Paolo


----------



## nanotk (Aug 30, 2018)

ptram said:


> Beautiful pieces! How do you synchronize the traditional libraries with NP?
> 
> Paolo


Hi Paolo, it is not necessary to do something special, everything is in sync. Just the piece start with 1 seconde of delay for NP but everything is in sync.


----------



## ptram (Aug 30, 2018)

Ah, fantastic! So, there is no need to export to a DAW to replace NP with more complete libraries, once you are ready to do so. You can do it in Dorico, one by one!

Paolo


----------



## Rob (Aug 30, 2018)

Could be my best purchase in quite a while, makes composing a joy... finale user here, can't wait for the update


----------



## foxby (Aug 30, 2018)

nanotk said:


> Personnaly, i love NP3 who give wonderful results for my usage.
> here's some videos from NP3 in Dorico. The string quartet is full NP3 rendered.
> For the orchestral piece, The strings, piano, Timpani and Harp came from EastWest (Hollywood Orchestra, EWSO) but all other instruments are from NP3. Very useful for composing.
> 
> ...



Splendid music - especially the quartet / great inverted chromatic movement between basso and violin!


----------



## Wallander (Aug 31, 2018)

nanotk said:


> Hi Paolo, it is not necessary to do something special, everything is in sync. Just the piece start with 1 seconde of delay for NP but everything is in sync.


This is entirely correct.  Sibelius latency-compensates, so NotePerformer is in perfect sync with other libraries. 

Dorico latency-compensates as well. But for the time being, using NP along with other sample libraries in Dorico, within the same score, isn't straightforward. Not for latency but for instrument/patch assignment reasons. 

In Finale, NotePerformer obviously won't be in sync with e.g. Garritan, because Finale doesn't latency compensate. Understandably so, as a notation program wouldn't have had much demand for this, until NotePerformer. And although MakeMusic have vouched to fix the playback cursor position, that doesn't necessarily mean they'll implement full-scale latency compensation for audio plug-ins at the same time. I would personally be very happy with only latency-compensation of the graphical cursor, which would be a big step up.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 31, 2018)

Mr. Wallender,

I have stayed with an early version of NP because I prefer the string sound. However, I can hear the improvement in sound of all the other instruments in the more recent versions. Have the strings also been improved in the more recent versions? Are they closer to the early sound?

Thank you.


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 31, 2018)

Does it work on Windoze 7 or require Win 10 ?


----------



## Rob (Aug 31, 2018)

bcarwell said:


> Does it work on Windoze 7 or require Win 10 ?


Win7 here and it works fine


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 31, 2018)

Found answers myself (not easy): Min requirements: Win 7, 1.5 GB HD, 4 GB RAM, Core2 Duo 2 GHz.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm currently using Notion 6, but some of the audio I have heard from Noteperformer is really making me think of moving over to Sibelius and Noteperformer.

Is it the case you get 2 activations ? (One for laptop/one for desktop) for Sibelius and Noteperformer.

Whilst I am also interested in Dorico, it's still in Beta for Noteperformer, and I'll probably end up with both (Incredibly, it is cheaper for me to do a cross grade to Sibelius, and then another to Dorico, than it is to buy Dorico alone.....go figure).

Does anyone use Notate me for Sibelius and is it any good. (I'm a fan of using Notion for iPad with an Apple Pencil).


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 31, 2018)

http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/faq/en360605


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for the link - for some reason I couldn’t find this on the avid site.

I’m going to get some t8me next after next week - so I’ll go with the trial....


----------



## wwwm (Aug 31, 2018)

bcarwell said:


> Does it work on Windoze 7 or require Win 10 ?


Even works fine on XP for me!


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 31, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Thanks for the link - for some reason I couldn’t find this on the avid site.
> 
> I’m going to get some t8me next after next week - so I’ll go with the trial....



I think there is a NOTION cross grade as well. I have both Sibelius and Notion and couldn't be without either though. One day I'm sure there will be an 'all in one', end all solution to the notation madness. I don't think it will be within MY lifetime though!


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 31, 2018)

I found the answer, that it works on Win 7


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 31, 2018)

Dave Connor said:


> Mr. Wallender,
> 
> I have stayed with an early version of NP because I prefer the string sound. However, I can hear the improvement in sound of all the other instruments in the more recent versions. Have the strings also been improved in the more recent versions? Are they closer to the early sound?
> 
> Thank you.


I’m the same. I don’t care for the sound of the strings in the newest ver 3 but love the winds, brass, and percussion. Especially in the short articulations I find the strings a little harsher and less warm than previous iterations. Wonderful product however and a joy to use with Sibelius. Big thumbs up. N


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 1, 2018)

I am about to purchase NP3 based upon the incredible demos on their website IF I could replicate them in a reasonable amount of time.

However my biggest concern is that to achieve their great demo results would require the same hours of tweaking in the score idiosyncratic to NP3 that they claim is required in a DAW rendering demo of their competitors’ sound libraries.

In other words if I imported a classical score exactly as used by a real orchestra (Beethoven, Holst, take your pick...) , how much more tweaking of the score unique to NP3 would be required to achieve great results on the same order as their demos ?

I have asked Wallander about exactly what scores were used and whether I can purchase them, but have not heard back yet.

Could somebody give me a feeling about this ? I don’t want to be disappointed. But I am really excited about the possibility of learning better orchestration from studying the master scores in a DAW and being able to solo, loop etc. various tracks in the score.

Thanks for any input. I am on the edge of my chair and my wallet is burning a hole in my pants.

Bob


----------



## Piotrek K. (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey Bob, just download trial version (fully functional) and check it by yourself. It will tell you more than words 

I bought NP today, even though I still do not have full version of any supported notation software. So why I bought it? Because I felt that supporting Wallander is something I need to do.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 1, 2018)

Piotrek-thanks for telling me what I should have done in the first place ! Point well taken- free test drive. DOH...


----------



## brek (Sep 1, 2018)

bcarwell said:


> Piotrek-thanks for telling me what I should have done in the first place ! Point well taken- free test drive. DOH...


Report back on your experience, for those who may have burned through the 30 day demo without really getting to test it (asking for a friend). 

It's my understanding that if you have a score scanned in with Photoscore ultimate it shouldn't require tweaking. Using Photoscore lite or a midi file would require you to add dynamics and articulations back to the score.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 1, 2018)

Hmmm. I just assumed if you import MusicXML into Cubase it will carry with it all the necessary dynamics, articulations, etc.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh, sorry, I see. You are talking about scanning the score into correct format in the first place. I am assuming I’ve already <got> that and wondering how much <additional> markings beyond those in a conventional orchestral score are required to get excellent playback results in Finale/NP3


----------



## nanotk (Sep 2, 2018)

foxby said:


> Splendid music - especially the quartet / great inverted chromatic movement between basso and violin!


Thank you very much !


----------



## Rob (Sep 2, 2018)

and here's something more trivial instead, but wanted to see if NP can have a Hollywoodish sound... nothing to be too proud of really 
percussion is EWQLSO

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/npgoestohw-mp3.15134/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Rob (Sep 2, 2018)

omiroad said:


> The point of NotePerformer is that you don't do any tweaking, it's only based on the score. There's not even that much you _can_ tweak...


that's true, but it is also true that the more detailed the score is in terms of dynamics and articulations the more detailed the result... but it's also not too much of an effort to add slurs, dynamics ecc.


----------



## cmillar (Sep 2, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Does anyone use Notate me for Sibelius and is it any good. (I'm a fan of using Notion for iPad with an Apple Pencil).



Having tried to like NotateMe, I'll stick with Notion iOS for the iPad. I've tried it several times, but I don't have time to experiment over and over and over in order to see how I should write something very simple

For me anyways, Notion will decipher my handwriting better than NotateMe will. It's pretty amazing for what it is.

Neither will replace good old hand and paper, but at least Notion iOS is pretty good for sketching ideas if you don't have any score paper around, or are away from your main computer platform for notation.


----------



## cmillar (Sep 2, 2018)

Rob said:


> and here's something more trivial instead, but wanted to see if NP can have a Hollywoodish sound... nothing to be too proud of really
> percussion is EWQLSO



Hey!....don't be too harsh on yourself. That sounds way better and more 'real' than a lot of other orchestral pieces done with software libraries.

If that was actually used in the background of a film or documentary, I think it would 'fool' most people into thinking that it's a real orchestra....depending on the context. I mean...most of the audience will never know anyways, right? It sounds very nice!

And, there are some processing and mastering plugins that could make it sound even more 'real' and with more presence and 'air'. 

NotePerformer is pretty awesome, as is shown with what you've done.


----------



## Wallander (Sep 3, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Is it the case you get 2 activations ? (One for laptop/one for desktop) for Sibelius and Noteperformer.


Starting with NotePerformer 3, we don't actually limit the number of concurrent installations (for the individual license).

So you only need to worry about your notation program's restrictions in this regard.

The site license is the opposite way around. You have a fixed number of installations/seats but no number-of-users limit.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for clarifying. I have two desktop rigs and a laptop - and one of the desktops is much more comfortable to sit at for longer preiods than the one with all the equipment attached.

Now all I need is some time to put the trials through their paces..... Hopefully my diary will clear next week.


----------



## Wallander (Sep 3, 2018)

bcarwell said:


> I am about to purchase NP3 based upon the incredible demos on their website IF I could replicate them in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> However my biggest concern is that to achieve their great demo results would require the same hours of tweaking in the score idiosyncratic to NP3 that they claim is required in a DAW rendering demo of their competitors’ sound libraries.
> 
> ...


Just to mirror my email, for reference, we can't share the .sib files. Even if the underlying music is in the public domain, the Sibelius files are master copies of publisher's scores which may not be re-distributed. I realise this may not be entirely obvious, as this is a common question I get, but you're obviously not allowed to photocopy a recent B&H published edition of a Beethoven symphony, either. And these are master copies for such an edition.

And to answer the question, none of the classical scores used to produce our demo tracks were tweaked in any artistic manner, but they're just like the editions you'll find on IMSLP. If you exclude the basic stuff, such as lowering the Espressivo setting in Sibelius, and making sure dynamic markings e.g. "Allegro" produces an appropriate tempo. Occasionally the word "cresc." may have been supplemented with a hairpin, as text won't affect dynamics playback in Sibelius. But that's not specific to NotePerformer but a general notation-program limitation.

But as Rob said, you need to add the appropriate details, e.g. slurs, dynamics and articulations, to make sure the score is actually in line with your musical visions. NotePerformer won't fill in any blanks for you.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 3, 2018)

Wallander said:


> But as Rob said, you need to add the appropriate details, e.g. slurs, dynamics and articulations, to make sure the score is actually in line with your musical visions. NotePerformer won't fill in any blanks for you.


Arne, I was recently sent a .sib file that contained triplets and sextuplets and it wasn't playing smoothly. I had to add slurs above the triplets and then it played smoothly. However, the person who sent the file said it played fine on his system without the added slurs. It wasn't CPU load as it occured with just single violin line. Any idea what might be causing this?

btw, I absolutely love NotePerformer. I would recommend anyone sitting on the fence, to jump as quickly as you can and get it. Its the best program I've ever purchased.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 3, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> Arne, I was recently sent a .sib file that contained triplets and sextuplets and it wasn't playing smoothly. I had to add slurs above the triplets and then it played smoothly. However, the person who sent the file said it played fine on his system without the added slurs. It wasn't CPU load as it occured with just single violin line. Any idea what might be causing this?
> 
> btw, I absolutely love NotePerformer. I would recommend anyone sitting on the fence, to jump as quickly as you can and get it. Its the best program I've ever purchased.


It’s the best thing that has happened to notation programs. Ever


----------



## ptram (Sep 3, 2018)

With Dorico, I like the idea of being able to make the first draft with NP, then edit the Played Duration part of the notes (both start and end points) and adapt the score to a traditional library (like VSL).

What will happen to NP's interpretation, when Played Durations no longer match the Notated Durations, and match the way the score would be recorded in a DAW?

Paolo


----------



## Wallander (Sep 4, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> Arne, I was recently sent a .sib file that contained triplets and sextuplets and it wasn't playing smoothly. I had to add slurs above the triplets and then it played smoothly. However, the person who sent the file said it played fine on his system without the added slurs. It wasn't CPU load as it occured with just single violin line. Any idea what might be causing this?
> 
> btw, I absolutely love NotePerformer. I would recommend anyone sitting on the fence, to jump as quickly as you can and get it. Its the best program I've ever purchased.


May I ask which instrument this is, and whether you're using NP3 or some other NP version? 

We have some quite significant issues with note timing with e.g. guitars in NP3, in particularly when combining slurs and non-slurred notes if I remember correctly, which have been addressed for the next update. And if you're on Windows, make sure you're not using the "Direct Sound" audio device in Sibelius. And the obvious is to make sure "Live Playback" is turned off, in case it's a MIDI file import with irregular note starts.


----------



## Rob (Sep 4, 2018)

omiroad said:


> That would be part of scoring itself...


yes, but if you rely on imported scores, you might have to add phrasing yourself...


----------



## Wallander (Sep 4, 2018)

ptram said:


> With Dorico, I like the idea of being able to make the first draft with NP, then edit the Played Duration part of the notes (both start and end points) and adapt the score to a traditional library (like VSL).
> 
> What will happen to NP's interpretation, when Played Durations no longer match the Notated Durations, and match the way the score would be recorded in a DAW?
> 
> Paolo


Dorico adjusts the note lengths according to its own algorithms, from Play > Playback Options. The result is reflected in Play mode.

NotePerformer actually reverse-engineers all these changes made by Dorico, assuming the default Playback Settings, and imposes its own changes instead. So if a non-slurred Dorico note is 85% of the full note length, NotePerformer first calculates what the notated duration really should be, and then does its own processing instead. Because very often NotePerformer will not shorten non-slurred notes at all, and other times it may shorten them a lot more.

So the note lengths you see in Play mode don't quite reflect what you hear with NP. But regardless, any changes you make will scale the note relatively, so you can still do this. But please don't change the length of slurred notes! You could get glitches if the transition times don't match.

When you export a MIDI file from Dorico, the MIDI file will reflect the note lengths you see in Play mode. Which have been processed by Dorico, but not by NotePerformer. So technically speaking the note lengths in the exported MIDI file will match neither NotePerformer or the notated duration.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 4, 2018)

Synergy543 said:


> Arne, I was recently sent a .sib file that contained triplets and sextuplets and it wasn't playing smoothly. I had to add slurs above the triplets and then it played smoothly. However, the person who sent the file said it played fine on his system without the added slurs. It wasn't CPU load as it occured with just single violin line. Any idea what might be causing this?





Wallander said:


> May I ask which instrument this is, and whether you're using NP3 or some other NP version?



The instrument is the violin I and II (tempo 152) using NP3. I'm running on a Hacintosh i7, 4-core 64G RAM. The audio card is MOTU PCI-424 to MOTU 2408.



Wallander said:


> We have some quite significant issues with note timing with e.g. guitars in NP3, in particularly when combining slurs and non-slurred notes if I remember correctly, which have been addressed for the next update. And if you're on Windows, make sure you're not using the "Direct Sound" audio device in Sibelius. And the obvious is to make sure "Live Playback" is turned off, in case it's a MIDI file import with irregular note starts.



The notes were entered into Sibelius so its not a MIDI file import. Live Playback is switched off.


----------



## Wallander (Sep 4, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> The instrument is the violin I and II (tempo 152) using NP3. I'm running on a Hacintosh i7, 4-core 64G RAM. The audio card is MOTU PCI-424 to MOTU 2408.


Maybe your system is too powerful.

On a more serious note, I'm not quite sure what would cause this. If you'd like me to have a look at the score, I'm happy to do so. Easiest would be if you attach the .sib file for me in an email to support at wallanderinstruments com.


----------



## ptram (Sep 4, 2018)

Wallander said:


> […] NotePerformer actually reverse-engineers all these changes made by Dorico, assuming the default Playback Settings, and imposes its own changes instead […]


Arne, more and more NP appears as an incredibly smart work of technological art!

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 5, 2018)

Well, I've just bought the Sibelius crossgrade from Notion (there was a small discount on yesterday that helped push me), so I'm just going to get myself down with the basics (the explode function looks very handy for part writing) and then I'm very much looking forward to putting Noteperformer through its paces.


----------



## FrenchTubist (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks guys for all your replies... I will seriously consider the purschase of Note Performer 3 in the future, when the product will be released in his full version for Finale (maybe I will switch to Sibelius soon for this reason...). Considering the price, I think it's a very good deal !


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 13, 2018)

I bought it yesterday, and am using it with Sibelius. I'm still doing baby steps just now, but so far it is more than living up to all the hype. 

Price wise - well, it's very inexpensive for what it does....


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 30, 2020)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> You can't use it to deliver a mockup.


nonesense.. i've heard NP3 examples, that even make high end libraries sound poor. It has a concert hall like awareness between instruments and resonating nature of the sounds that is hard to achieve with pure sample libs (unless you have spill mics and such).
Using a proper reverb (a convolution, to add extra space) NP3 can compete with high end daw only libraries for mockups. But it has to interpret the score properly.. so placing accents, slurs etc.. and proper dynamics is key to get realism.
Sure, it's not as detailed as sample libraries. So for exposed solo's it might not work too well.. but in an orchestral setting, NP3 is rather good actually.


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 30, 2020)

What happens if you disagree with NP3 how a certain part/note is performed? Can you manually adjust that somehow for that part/note?


----------



## Saxer (Jun 30, 2020)

It depends on the notation app. Dorico has a kind of midi editor with CC curves. But mostly it depends on the notation. Often changing dynamic, note length or accents helps.


----------

